# If you bought ejido land I wan't to hear about it



## caseyh (Nov 2, 2013)

I am interested in hearing from people who have bought ejido land AND successfully received a title. Or are currently in the process. 

I know all about the million stories of people who got screwed. I don't want to hear it. This thread is for people who did it (or want to do it) NOT for people that are afraid to try. Unless you PERSONALLY got ripped off and want to explain where it went wrong please keep the horror stories to yourself. 

I know thousands of ejido properties have been titled in the last decade. Many of these transactions went well. Several did not. We all know the horror stories are 1000 times more likely to get on the internet. Lets hear a good one for a change.


----------

